# Your Romantic Fantasy (Clean, well..let's just not get explicit)



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

InterAlios said:


> Wow. Was that original?


What an awesome compliment. Yes, it is original, and based on actual events.


----------



## poetic cafe (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone experiences music in such an individualistic personal way, that it is impossible to describe the so-called "qualia" of the experience to another.So my romantic fantasy is simple. She would have the ability to come into my interior world and travel together through those strange vistas conjured up within me whenever I listen to/perform my favorite music. It would be nice to not have to make that journey alone, even if only once.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Somniorum said:


> erm... well... they did come up for air at periodic moments, but... well, there's porn of that out there, actually -_-;
> 
> (in a swimming pool, completely submerged, holding their breath)


I have, in a big jacuzzi tub, given an underwater blow job....I had to come up for air several times but I do have excellent lung capacity.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*I just want to fall asleep next to her.*

_That's all._


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure if my fantasies are "romantic". They're more "sadistic". But here goes... 

In my mind, there's nothing more exciting than dominating a slave, pushing them to new heights of pleasure and pain that they never thought possible. Although they'll scream and cry and futilely struggle against their bonds, the sheer pleasure mixed in makes it all worth it. Knowing that they'll do anything, no matter how degrading, just to feel the satisfaction of being "obedient"... it almost makes me blush just thinking about it. 

Of course, just skinny dipping in a hot tub with an attractive woman is fine too.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Having coffee at a coffee, just chilling, then going by the beach, and walking on the sand barefoot, then spend the evening after sunset alone, just melting into each other completely.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Angel mentioned the S &M thing. And there's a thread on "trust". I'm starting to believe there's a trust thing, taking a leap of faith, with the idea that it's consensual with the S&M, cause you're suspending your ability to defend yourself, and if it's a business, they don't want to get into trouble. So there's this mutual agreement in addition to perverted quality to it, which in the end can be very beneficial to a relationship, especially if you're doing it with your SO. And just your SO.

I think for me, I like the candle light room feature cliche where we can be alone together, but I also agree with Silt, something very basic for me.


----------



## the3rdpower (Jun 23, 2010)

Released from fear with trusted vulnerability we dance in the night naked in the fireflies' glow.
We come upon a river and dive into the pristine cold. We laugh and swim through the water cursing at its frigid bite. With baited anticipation the cold subsides as the energies of our bodies warms all that surrounds us. There is a feeling of electricity and warmth as our energies intermingle. Away at first we swim. Then as we come closer our skin becomes alive. Our energies collid into a warm glow as we slip deeper into a blissful sweet embrass. The touch is so soft we melt as though we are made of butter. We journey into the deep warm abyss exploring the other universe that exists within us.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> I have, in a big jacuzzi tub, given an underwater blow job....I had to come up for air several times but I do have excellent lung capacity.


you rep our type damn well, woman.

cheers


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> you rep our type damn well, woman.
> 
> cheers


I am actually legitimately a bit honored.


----------



## Fallen Adalia (Apr 28, 2010)

Coming home to her everynight, she sees me and pulls me over to the couch. sits on my lap looks at me in the eyes and I can tell she is turned on, we kiss and make out but go no further because it wouldn't be my girl if she didn't give me a taste then leave me wanting and holding back a growl of frustration. so the rest of the night we go about business as usual, we cook but my longing glances and teasing sometimes me unable to hold back from touching her in naughty ways makes it so she kicks me out of the kitchen while blushing and me playfully edging that line and having absolutly no shame. 

I am sent to gather laundry I smile all the same and help her out with that my mind still half way hunting, looking for ways to make her laugh or blush or look at me in that smoldering and fierce way she does sometimes. We flirt testing each other while pretending that nothing is going on, crappy lines make her laugh and call me a nerd I love her laugh. So I ease the tenion then bring it back, the whole game is my art and but she reminds me it's hers too when after tasting the spaggety sauce she licks a bit off the corner of my mouth and I snap. She takes a step back knowing that look in my eyes, I can see her satisfied smile for a micro second say some thing like " uhoh" she knows there is no holding me back as I close the distance between us and have my way with her right there in the kitchen. 

Once I'm done getting her there I kiss her deeply and nuzzle her neck and mumble a few phrases that coming from my lips belong only to her so they're frankly none of your business. She shivers a little her skin covered in perspiration and her lips ablaze, we smile at each other like teenagers. She makes a joke about me being incourageable and I smile as we share a bottled water. I'll wash my hands and set the table, we eat talk not much but enjoy the company all the same as we continue to share smiling glances now and then. 

Later that night in bed we kiss and our actions take on a more tender aspect, and it soothes a whole other part of me I don't even fully understand, but she seems to. She falls asleep and I get up to check that all the lights are off and doors locked, I go back to bed and she put her cold feet against my slightly less cold ones and we sleep.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Saturday morning

I start having sex with him when he's still asleep. Then he gradually wakes up, and we continue having sex.

10am we head to Six Flags, wheee! \(^^)/

Afternoon, we're both kinda tired, so we sit to rest and talk a lot

And then we have sex again in the public bathroom

We go home and continue to talk in the bus/train

And then have sex again until we fall asleep

And because the next day is Sunday, we keep making out/having sex all day

Yay!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> I am actually legitimately a bit honored.


That's actually, legitimately, how your post made me feel. 

Are we friends yet?


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> That's actually, legitimately, how your post made me feel.
> 
> Are we friends yet?


We are now =] I feel talented!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> We are now =] I feel talented!


Hahaha

Well I was speaking with respect to the straight realm..there you're pretty exceptional from what it sounds like

Just don't be goin' on 'em talent shows with that..:shocked:


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Well I was speaking with respect to the straight realm..there you're pretty exceptional from what it sounds like
> 
> Just don't be goin' on 'em talent shows with that..:shocked:


I am bi, I just happen to be in a straight relationship....

And they should MAKE an online talent show like that!


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Having a picnic on the beach or in a small or cozy corner of a park (in a safe area of course), lying on a blanket, staring at each other, smiling and laughing, sometimes lightly kissing cheek, eyebrows, nose, neck, and just enjoying the moment, maybe feeding each other some hors d'oeuvres, or some mutual teasing. *sigh*


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

When I was a kid, like around age 6, I had this romantic fantasy of finding my soul-mate. He felt like an ambient soul, a traveling companion, a best friend I never had, and we would always travel everywhere together, running around, playing tag, and cuddling as little kids. Never any smooching or anything. Just playing.

As an adult, that fantasy of mine has always been with my s.o. (this is fantasy? why not) as this amazing person I have yet to find. When I imagine him, we're together but now as adults similar to my childhood version of us, but this time in a romantic paradise. I've always had this vision of a beautiful sunset in a warm summer breeze (some humidity) and underneath the starlights, us in a bedroom in the middle of high rise buildings and city lights.. I'm supposed to keep it clean, so I'll leave it at that. Nerdy boy.. wow!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> I am bi, I just happen to be in a straight relationship....
> 
> And they should MAKE an online talent show like that!


I am just saying I am unaware of your skill level in my department, as I've commended exclusively your straight accomplishments outlined above

My vote would so go out to you ;P


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

And then the ENTP ladies showed up, and made the romantic fantasy thread be about underwater blowjobs.
What else is new?


----------

